# 1997 8hp/26in MTD Snow blower with Tecumseh



## guttersnipes (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi I was doing some maintenance on my snow blower and took off the carburetor cover and shroud. There is one green wire under the carburetor shroud and two green wires connected together that connect at the throttle. Unfortunately I've forgotten where to reconnect these wires. does anyone have a diagram or picture showing where they all connect?

Thanks All. John


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Send us a picture to better help you. Most likely the wires will go to the throttle, and block and sometimes if there is a key on your carb cover it will connect there.


----------



## guttersnipes (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi Colored Eggs, I've attached pictures. In the Green Throttle wire 1 file there is a green wire from the throttle to a metal circular connector and another green wire from that same connector. Does that circular connector get attached somewhere as well?

Thanks for your help! John


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Skp to 3:08


----------



## guttersnipes (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks so much Shryp, Very helpful! Would you know how the throttle cable is connected?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I just assumed yours had the throttle on the side of the engine.


----------

